
Is Git the be all and end all of version control? - okket
https://dev.to/ben/is-git-the-be-all-and-end-all-of-version-control-4lp
======
ainiriand
Not really, for me it lacks a few key points:

\- Be really decentralized. To share code between a team without the need of a
central repository to hold the shared code.

\- Be safe by default. I mean, to make sure that a PR done by someone is not a
PR done by just a guy that took the same email as me.

\- Better support of large (>100mb) binary files.

~~~
dozzie
> \- Be really decentralized. To share code between a team without the need of
> a central repository to hold the shared code.

It is. You don't really need to keep GitHub or Gitlab account, you know.

> \- Be safe by default. I mean, to make sure that a PR done by someone is not
> a PR done by just a guy that took the same email as me.

 _Nothing_ does that, not just in the VCS world.

> \- Better support of large (>100mb) binary files.

It already supports files larger than a hundred millibits.

~~~
zamber
> Nothing does that, not just in the VCS world.

You can have PGP signed commits in git, it's just not enforced by default.

> It already supports files larger than a hundred millibits.

It's not about the size, it's about binary blobs. Git LFS is a band aid for
that use case (and IIRC GitHub supports LFS for over a year now).

